# German Shepherds vs Golden Retrievers



## Dixie

Hi all! 

There's a chance that I might have the opportunity to bring a dog or puppy into my life. I have always been fond of German Shepherds. I used to work for a vet clinic, and every German Shepherd I met I absolutely fell in love with. I haven't been around them THAT much, however. I did grow up around Golden Retrievers. I was wondering if you guys could give me some insight as to what behavior/personality traits I should anticipate from the GSD as compared to the Golden Retriever. I am aware of the certain amount of aloofness that German Shepherds apparently have as compared to the Golden's extremely unconditional friendliness, but I'm sure there are a lot more differences out there that I'm unaware of.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Well a dog is a dog is a dog! Everyone of them learns in similar fashion, some faster than others, some have different instincts than others. 

You have already hit one of the biggest differences. GSD's are not the whole world's best buddy like a GR can be. 

Both breeds are energetic and require a committment of time to exercise, socialize and train. 

I think one of the biggest things new GSD owners face is not really understanding how protective a GSD can be. Any dog will be somewhat protective but a GSD wsa bred to protect and serve. They are very people oriented and will look out for you. They need to know what the boundaries are and what is acceptable. They are not push button dogs.

Then again, I know several GR's that are not push button either. So I think as long as you understand the basic character of the breed and know they need trainig and exercise and socialization and need to have a job, you will do fine. 

See a dog is a dog is a dog! 

Welcome to you and hope you get a GSD! They are the best so maybe a dog is not just any dog after all!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Hey I just noticed you registered in 2005 but only have 3 posts. I guess you have been here awhile!!


----------



## BlackGSD

German Shepherd puppies are called "carpet sharks" for a reason! Most folks don't get thru puppyhood without at least a few scars from the puppy teeth, and when they bite they bite HARD. And depending on the personality of the pup, it can be VERY difficult to get them to stop. (Some pick up on the "no biting" very quickly, others it takes MONTHS.)

They are called German "SHEDDERS" for a reason too! Granted Goldens shed too, but no where NEAR like a typical GSD does.


----------



## GSDgirlAL

This is coming from a person with both ... 

You almost cannot compare the 2 breeds b/c they are so different and on opposite sides of the spectrum. It would be easier to compare the difference between a GSD and say Doberman, b/c they are both similar in nature. 

GSD's are more protective and not so friendly with strangers, whereas Goldens just love everyone. They both get to be good size .. Cooper is 100 pounds which is very large for a male golden and Ava weighs 85 pounds which is also a good size for a female shepherd.

When you have a GSD at your side people respect the breed when you have a Golden at your side they see a big loveable teddy bear. 

I absolutely adore and love both breeds.


----------



## GSDgirlAL

I agree with Tracy ... Ava sheds for more and worse than Cooper! And, those teeth ... OUCH!!! It took Ava longer to catch on to "No Biting" as she has a different personality than Cooper, Ava is very hard headed whereas Cooper is not.


----------



## Dixie

Yeah, most of the Shepherds I have come across have been adults, and didn't have any issues with teething/biting. However, a friend of mine got a puppy in October and I'm pretty sure she's part GSD. She does this alligator chomp thing. They try to pop her and tell her not to bite, so she's gotten into the habit of running up to you and trying to chomp you really quick before running away, ouch!

I have also found that German Shepherds seem to be a LOT more expensive than Golden Retrievers... I would say it's because there aren't as many GSD's, but I'm pretty sure they are pretty close in population. I'm in Oklahoma, maybe they're just not as common in the south? lol


----------



## Brandon Coker

I have to say my golden needs A LOT of attention. All he cares about is the family and getting love. He is by far the most loving dog I have EVER seen. I mean I can set food right in front of him and he won’t even look at it if there is a chance of getting some attention. 

Also I have to say I think there is a bit of a misconception about goldens. A lot of people I have known have been under the impression that they are too loving and passive to be protective. I have found that to not be the case at all with our golden. After the hurricane our fence was down so we were sharing a backyard with the neighbor. Anyway, the husband/neighbor walked out of his house while my wife and daughter were in the back yard. Our golden took off at the neighbor showing teeth and all with no intentions of letting him get close to my family. I was a bit impressed to be honest because when we have people over he is very accepting of them right off the bat so long as we are there. I never would have expected him to react that way. Even better was that he came back to us when we called him…with one eye on the neighbor of course. I’m not a fan of aggressive dogs but I did like that he felt the need to protect the family.

I will say this Goldens will dig. We had issues with him digging until he got to be a few years old. He was also VERY hyper when he was younger.

Goldens are great dogs but I can’t compare them to shepherds so much because it’s been a while since I owned a full blooded shepherd….I have a mix now. My next dog will be a GSD for sure.

Goldens are Shepherds will probably be all I ever own from here on out….


----------



## Tetley's Mom

I considered both breeds as well because I wanted to get a lovable, people friendly dog that I could train to do Therapy work with. I am very happy I was swayed into getting a show line GSD. I love my girl to pieces.









I read all about the "German Shredders" and "Little Gators" bla bla bla. But we have been very lucky with her. But my girl will be 6 months old this weekend and she's yet to chew a thing. *knock on wood* 

We did start training at 9 weeks old and she gets lots of attention, socialization, and training, every single day. Rain or shine. Hot or cold. We are always doing something to wear her out if/when she has energy to expend. This can be rare. She is quite lazy for a puppy and would chose a belly rub most days over a lengthy game of fetch. 

She has been known for stealing a slipper (she loves my big yellow Mickey Mouse slippers), but just tries to play keep away or uses them as pillows. She knows "Drop it" and "Off" and hands whatever she has in her mouth over right away. 

She gets along well with other dogs but has shown some protectiveness over me with people when we have been out. She has trained herself take that stance that everybody associates with the breed and guard me when there is a noise. She also somehow trained herself to circle around my side and sit between my legs. We call this "Between." These were things I didn't plan on training her, but she just did. She loves me...









I have noticed that unlike my previous dogs she is viewed as being "scary" by some. I don't think this is as prevalent with GRs. I feel like I come across people that love the breed or hate the breed. There has been minimal middle ground where I live. It bothers me when parents scare their kids about it, but for adults being scared, I kind of like it, especially when we are hiking or when we are out on night walks. 

Admittedly, I am one of those people that never liked the breed, wanted the breed, etc. Now that I have my Tetley, I cannot imagine having anything other than a GSD. 

Queue the music from Shrek: "Now, I'm a believer!"


----------



## littledmc17

To be honest with you I have a Lab and she is lovable but more aggressive then My shepherd. Don't get me wrong Brady would protect me in a heartbeat but I think he is friendlier then some Goldens I have met.

My father has a golden and a shepherd let me tell you his GR attacked Brady when he was a pup and beats the crap out of their shepherd he is very aggressive but he is a love bug when he is alone.

I will only have Shepherds IMO


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

As I said GR's are not pushovers. My friend has 3. They had an attempted break in and the guy left fast, missing part of his clothing. 

Any dog will be preotctive. And all puppies chew and chomp. A GSD is a great dog, they will be more protective than a GR and they will need just as much exercise and socialization.


----------



## windwalker718

The largest truth that I have heard about Shepherds is that if you don't train them, they'll train you. 

While a Golden may be more willing to just lay back and chill I find that the Shepherd personality thrives in a healthy well defined pack arrangement. The Golden's I've worked with (with a couple exceptions) are less likely to challenge for leadership or Alpha. Shepherds properly brought up, and socialized happily accept the Beta spot and thrive on adoring you and all you do. But if you fail to give them a clear leader to follow they are quite able to seek their own desires. 

When Bev moved in here she didn't like shepherds AT ALL (which she failed to tell me). However my big-ole-boy Peregrine soon won her over with his loyalty and sense of humor. Now she is 100% owned by our rescue Klytie... and admits that while she's always had dogs she's never been owned by one the way it is with Klytie. Like me she finds the closeness of the bond with a Shepherd that accepts and gives his/her all to you is like nothing else with any other breed I've known. While Klytie is very outgoing with all strangers she meets with us I have no doubt at all that she'd give her life willingly if push came to shove.

If you have time, and the desire for that kind of bond then choose the Shepherd, if you have less time/energy... and want a calm couch potato then a Golden may be better choice.


----------



## Lisa&Diesel

I have 2 year old GSD and a 1 year old Golden. In many ways they are both very typical of their breeds, Diesel is aloof and Willow very friendly to all. 

Both shed lots and are high energy but it is my Golden Willow who loves to learn and soaks up all I teach her while Diesel can be lazy in reguards to some obedience (he sees no point in fancy heelwork!)

I love my conbination as Willow brings out the more social side to Diesel, he sees her getting all the petting so he wants some too! 

Willow is the more confident out of the two, Diesel is a bit of a momma's boy!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

"While a Golden may be more willing to just lay back and chill I find that the Shepherd personality thrives in a healthy well defined pack arrangement. The Golden's I've worked with (with a couple exceptions) are less likely to challenge for leadership or Alpha. Shepherds properly brought up, and socialized happily accept the Beta spot and thrive on adoring you and all you do. But if you fail to give them a clear leader to follow they are quite able to seek their own desires. "

I do AKC obedience and you see lots of Golden's. One of my friends has a golden that challenged her every day. I have not seen any who were couch potatoes. Most folks I know with goldens in competition probably have field bred dogs not show bred dogs. I know that just as in GSD's thay have show lines as well as working lines too. On the other hand another friend has a show bred golden that was driven to work and could track like a locomotive.

I do not think you can generalize any dog within a breed as they all have there own personalities and different lines have different drives. 

I think you have to look at the breed characteristics and then find the specific dog. I would love to have a golden cause after all we know they are all just happy to be! (Not always so- really)


----------



## rperry

<span style='font-family: Century Gothic'>I don't really know that much about Goldens, but I can tell you that I love my male GSD. He is extremely friendly towards people and other dogs, and has never shown aggression. He is very loyal and protective - he doesn't bark when people walk by, but he does bark at night when he hears noises and such and when something scares him. I think it's wrong to say that one breed is more "friendly" than the other like some other posts have remarked on, there are many things that impact this. I would say go with your gut, and find a good breeder who can tell you about the dogs he/she breeds to find a puppy with the temperament you want! I've never grown up with a Golden, but I CAN tell you this, GSD are too smart for their own good! </span>


----------



## pupresq

I like both breeds but have observed some of the same differences that others have. The main thing I see is in sharpness and defensiveness. Yes, there may be some Goldens who are protective of their home or people, but I think as a breed they're much less that way than GSDs. Even the GSDs we've had who love everyone are still far more likely to bark and get worked up when a stranger comes to the house than the Goldens I've had come through ever were. Goldens seem to worry less and are far less suspicious than GSDs. They certainly handle shelters much better than GSDs. My personal Golden (as opposed to fosters) was bar none the sweetest, kindest dog I have ever met. She was show lines and excelled in AKC obedience and although we weren't fast enough to be truly competitive, she adored agility. She was easy to train and adored learning (and food).

She chewed plenty as a pup and could be naughty, but by and large she was a very easy dog to have. She was completely trustworthy with other animals and wonderful with all people. We never got around to doing therapy dog work but she would have excelled at it. And I'd say as a breed Goldens are one of the best with other dogs of any I know. Sure, there are exceptions to every rule, but by and large Goldens play well with others (people and animals). 

Shepherds, even the nicest Shepherds, are usually a little sharper than Goldens. They're also all over the map in terms of temperament so it's hard to generalize. Many are quite standoffish with strangers but plenty are not. My current foster GSD practically drags me across the street to meet anyone else we happen to see as if they were his long lost best friend. Speaking very generally here (there are always exceptions) I would say that on average you're more likely to find a Golden-like temperament in a male GSD than a female. The females seem to me to tend to be more serious and officious about things. They may be just as loving with their families but they are "on the job" more than the boys. 

Playing the averages, with a Golden you will most likely have a dog that loves strangers, is happy and friendly, and views life as a smorgasbord of new and fun experiences. You can find a Shepherd like that too, you just have to look harder because that's not necessarily as dominant a type within the breed as it is with Goldens. Conversely, your average Shepherd will be far more demonstrative with its family than with strangers and be a little more suspicious and alert about weird things than some other breeds. This can come with a more serious attitude about life, which many of us like. You also have to look out for shyness which should not be a breed characteristic but is unfortunately quite common in GSDs. Shy Goldens are much fewer and farther between. 

But really - either way. Both great breeds and many great dogs of varying types among them.


----------



## Dixie

Thank you all for your responses! All of this information is very helpful! Would you say that German Shepherds are more "loyal" than Goldens? I'm sure, as many of you have said, that it will just depend on the dog... It's just that- both of my Goldens are just as happy to greet me as they would be greeting a stranger. I don't know why or how to explain it, but something really, really appeals to me about a canine companion recognizing me as its owner and wanting to be by MY side as opposed to being all lovey dovey on any Tom, ****, or Harry he/she stumbles upon. lol, Maybe I'm just the jealous type.


----------



## pupresq

While yes - there's tons of variety - I would say that GSDs are more likely to be oriented towards their familly above all others than Goldens. My Golden was loyal and loving to me, but she loved everyone. Our GSDs aren't like that. That said, the most "up in my world" dogs I've ever had were my male Rottie (RIP), our Chi/Pom and many toy breed foster dogs. Those guys followed me around like the sun was rising and setting over my head and had absolutely no use for anyone else. 

Of the 4 GSDs in our house right now, two personal, two foster - one of the fosters (a male) likes all three of us but is horrible with all strangers, the other (also a male) adores everyone and loves meeting new people. Of our two personal dogs, both are okay being petted by strangers but really don't have any use for them and don't seek them out. Our female adores all three of us (me in a partnership way and DH and DS she seems to regard as her special charges) and our male obviously loves our son best. He goes absolutely nuts when he gets home and follows him around staring up at him waiting to see what wonderful thing he'll do next.

I'm like you - it does feel good to have someone around who loves you that much!


----------



## Brandon Coker

I have to agree what most these post. My golden loves me and my wife but if we let a stranger in the house then that stranger is his new best friend. 

I repeat...IF WE LET THEM IN THE HOUSE.









They just love EVERYONE....as long as there is no threat. 

They are great dogs though and awesome with kids and other animals.


----------



## Skye'sMom

I am owned by a 5 1/2 year old german shepherd and an 8 year old golden.

Both are certified therapy dogs, working in situations from softball leagues for kids with disabilities to mental health facilities.

Until my golden came into my life (a foreclosure dog aquaintances had to rehome) I never thought I would want one.

Now I wonder how I lived without one.

They are very different, but both are evenly tempered and steady dogs. Skye (GSD) is the diva and thinks she deserves the grooming Buddy (golden) gives her every single night after their wrestling matches. She never grooms Buddy in return - he doesn't care.

For therapy work, Skye had to learn to tone it down and Buddy had to learn to be more outgoing. They have learned well and love the work.

Skye has a typical GSD work ethic and will practice obedience work or walk with me as long as asked. Buddy will make it clear that it is time to be a couch potato.

I believe either would protect me - they are both alert to the world around them.

So - get a german shepherd now and a golden in a year or two. It's the only way to go! 

(and buy a dyson)


----------



## tintallie

I own a three year old Golden Retriever and while he loves most people, he will still seek me out in a group situation. DH will be home with him and he will wait for me to come home to feed him even though DH attempts to!

My dog has also been called to smart for his own good by a trainer and he picks up on things very quickly, but he does have his own agenda if he doesn't respect you. I constantly have people trying to get him to "sit", "give a paw", "lie down" and he just stares at them thinking, "I don't just sit for just anyone, I might consider it if you have a treat though."

For whatever reason, he has also picked up on my attitude towards people who solicit door to door for charities, businesses and religious organizations. He will frequently run up to the window growling, barking, baring his teeth to scare them away and it works quite well. He is supposed to be a "well-bred" conformation GR, but I question his temperament as I don't see it as adhering to the standard, but DH likes him for that!

I hear a lot about prey drive now where as I didn't when I first got him as a puppy. The first place I took him to train (not a PetSmart type) but it was clicker training none the less and it wasn't suitable for him. He would have rather chased a rabbit, cat, leaves, garbage, cars, etc (anything that moved) instead of taking a treat for obeying a command. He is a tireless retriever for fetch games, but he settles nicely inside the house with about 5km of walking a day.

The GSD is the next breed we are bringing into our home so this thread is of great interest to me









I would second getting a very good vacuum as our dog has a double coat and sheds year round, but it is crazy about spring and autumn time with the change in seasons. I get tumbleweeds floating around the hardwood floors and my dog chases them to eat them! We have a Miele canister vacuum from Germany with HEPA filter and it uses cloth bags to contain everything it picks up.


----------



## Lisa&Diesel

> Originally Posted By: Skye'sMom
> So - get a german shepherd now and a golden in a year or two. It's the only way to go!


That is what I did and I haven't regretted it at all!


----------



## debbiebrown

in short, GSD's are a more defensive/suspicious/protective dog, while Goldens are friendly with most everyone, less protective, less suspicious, and certainly more laid back.

i have a friend with a golden, i walk with them alot with my dogs, when it comes to playtime and letting them offleash you see the difference real fast. my gsd's are more competitive for toys, etc, the golden is willing to lay back and let the gsd take over. definitely more of a sharpness quicker response to stimuli when you see the two breeds together.

you really couldn't have two more different breeds. i think a golden is more apt to be willing to just chill than a gsd for sure.

debbie


----------



## DoggieDoc

I honestly think that you can find a very large personality difference between litter mates sometimes than between breeds sometimes. Socialization and training make a big difference as well...I've seen some very neurotic and shy (due to lack of exercise and socialization) in Golden's as well as GSDs. However, as a general rule, I've found that in well adjusted dogs that golden's tend to be very "sunny" and happy go lucky. Can't comment much on willingness to listen/learn. GSDs tend to stick to one person and are def. more aloof. 

I'd also take into consideration health issues. While I love GSDs they are prone to a huge number of inherited/congenital disorders, so I do think that they tend to be pretty risky in the health department compared to goldens.


----------



## tintallie

A lot of breeds will have genetic or congential disorders including Golden Retrievers. Reputable breeders will make sure their dogs have OFA hip and elbow clearances for dysplasia, cardiac clearance by doppler or auscultation for SAS (sub-aortic stenosis) and cardiomypathy, annual CERF eye exams for conditions like PRA (progressive retinal atrophy). Some breeders will take it one step further to test their dogs for thyroid conditions as Golden Retrievers that are hypothyroid tend to test as low normal and sending results to Dr Jean Dodds is one way of knowing for sure.

I also hear a lot of stories on another forum of Golden Retrievers dying from a variety of cancers usually before the 8 year mark.

Goldens do have a willingness to please and learn, but it sometimes takes awhile because they do mature slowly. My dog is 3 and still acts like a puppy at times, but it certainly isn't cute when a 75lb dog jumps on someone as a hello (DH trained him to deliberately jump/body slam when someone said, "Hello Wiggs.").


----------



## CWhite

HI,

I am unsure of what lines your dog is from. As I understand it, AKC American line shepherds do not have as many of their "drives" in place. 

I have been around working lines and German show lines. I have seen the land sharks in action. 

My dog, Della, shredded my jeans while I was IN THEM. (I still have them and need to post pictures of the jeans.) She was somewhere between 9 and twelve weeks old. I have HOLES all the way up the legs of my jeans. BOTH Legs! Calves, thighs et cetera. 

Della has NO problem using her mouth to grab things. She is very confident with using her mouth. However, she is very sweet and outgoing. 

I have noticed that she DOES NOT like people coming up behind me. I found this out and I am SO GLAD I had her on her leash. 

Della is very adept at reading me and I notice that if I am cool with someone, she is a big goofy puppy. If I am reserved towards someone - well she is distant. 

She is a working line shepherd and had a very, very HIGH prey drive. Loves to chase balls and do things. She loves to be with us. 

She is also very COGNIZANT of her surroundings. If she hears something, those ears pop up and she carefully assesses the situation. 

I can't tell you how much this dog means to me. She is the BEST!


----------



## Timber1

I love and have had both Goldens and German Shepherds.

Are German Shepherds more loyal then Goldens. Yes, a good GSD is the most loyal and protective dog on the planet. The kicker is you need to find the right dog. German Shepherds also need more work, be it companionship or training.

The goldens, absolutely lovable and fun. Easier to deal with on a day to day basis. You are also less likely to find a golden that might disappoint, and some German Shepherds might.

You made the following comment.

"I don't know why or how to explain it, but something really, really appeals to me about a canine companion recognizing me as its owner and wanting to be by MY side as opposed to being all lovey dovey on any Tom, ****, or Harry he/she stumbles upon."

No dog makes a better one on one companion then a good German Shepherd. A good GSD will learn your every move, be protective, and yes be affectionate toward you. The dog will want to be with you every moment, but not be a licky-licky type. 

So if you decide to go with a German Shepherd send me a personal E Mail. I will not recommend a breeder or anything like that. 

However, when getting a GSD with the characteristics you want, I would like to provide some specific advice.


----------

